# Prostitution



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not saying that I visit prostitutes or anything.. my girl is blazin, but if there is a demand for a service then there will be individuals out there willing to supply it. This is one of the oldest professions known to civilization.

There are alot of guys out there that are not the best looking in the world and even some that can get girls feel the need for the occassional "release".

Instead of arresting individuals caught soliciting a prostitute or arresting the girl on the corner trying to feed her 3 kids the best she can, why not regulate it the way it is in Nevada?

Would we not reduce the needless spending of taxpayers money trying these individuals in court when we could be making money by taxing the service? Mandatory paid for STD testing could be put into place which would reduce the spread of disease from the back alley counterpart that prostitution is today.

Besides... I wouldn't get in trouble for bein such a PIMP.. haha just playin..

Let me know what ya think.....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

prostitution should absolutely be made legal. as Minion mentioned it is one of the older professions. infact, the first banks were maintained by prostitutes back in Roman times, they had coins that alloted them certain time limits and freedoms (if you know what i mean).

it works fine in Nevada. it could be made much safer, regular STD check ups and what not. i don't think it would ever be a profession to be proud of, but at least the girls would be safe and hopefully be getting a decent amount of money for their services.

why was it ever made illegal? you cannot tell someone how to use their body. i think that if some guys were less sexually frustrated then the crime rate would drop. who wants to start trouble after having sex???

Joe


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Genin said:


> i think that if some guys were less sexually frustrated then the crime rate would drop. who wants to start trouble after having sex???


 I was going to make that exact same point









I think legalising it would allow them to make it much safer, less disease and also less danger to the woman just going off with a stranger.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

yes.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey, variety is the spice of life.

When the ol' lady ain't giving up the grapes what's a guy to do?









But then again, depending on who you see, say a porn star visiting the Moonlight Bunny Ranch in Nv, the price is quite high! I believe Howard Stern did a show a few years back from the Moonlight Bunny Ranch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Genin said:


> i think that if some guys were less sexually frustrated then the crime rate would drop. who wants to start trouble after having sex???


 Yes, and alot fewer trolls on the messageboards, also!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

whores should be legal, lol you get a GF/wife and pay way more than you would for a whore


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I think prostitution should be legal in a controled maner, just like in nevada.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Innes said:


> whores should be legal, lol you get a GF/wife and pay way more than you would for a whore


 I couldnt agree more


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree 100%... Maybe I could get a job nurturing the disease free whores&#8230; They may encounter a few positions they are not familiar with in the trade&#8230; I could be there to instruct!!!!









THink I'd give up my engineering job to keep these girls in tip top conditions...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Prostitution is your new topic of the day I see...oh man. This is a harder argument to fight.

So from the posts above, it seems like you just want to legalize it in Nevada.

My argument is against the legalization anywhere.

The argument MinionZer0 used about the mother trying to feed her kids is rediculous. Wed all like to think that shes just trying to make a living by getting money off of prostitution...but what happens when she becomes infected with an STD, such as AIDS. She now is limited to her time in life. She will die when her kids are young. Now where are these kids to go?! Foster homes (assuming they dont have grandparents or anyone else in the family to take care of them.) Now the governement is paying for those kids to be housed in foster care. So in the long run...the government would end up paying for her "dirty" work.

Prostitution also allows for the spreading of STDs at a more rapid rate. Condoms are not 100% effective in keeping a woman from getting STDs. Plus should a prostitute become infected with an STD, what are the chances she would know...more importantly, that her partner at the time would know?! Therefore causing the disease to spread quickly.

In continuation about that mother prostitute doing it for money to support her kids...there are way much more better jobs out there than selling your body for sex. Jobs where you can get benefits and get a steady pay. Such as being a secretary at the local school or being a receptionist at a health clinic.

It might be her own body shes "selling," but when you put the publics health at risk, thats when it becomes more than just her problem. Its become a public problem.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Prostitution is your new topic of the day I see...oh man. This is a harder argument to fight.
> 
> So from the posts above, it seems like you just want to legalize it in Nevada.
> 
> ...


 Prostitution is going to happen if its legal or not, so wouldnt prevent any prostitute getting an STD. However if it was made legal, the govt. could place laws upon how it is done, in otherwords testing for STD's is a must for both Prositute and client, etc. This way it can lower the danger considerably.

And for some people this is all they can do, they could go out and work 12 hours a day and have to pay for someone to look after the kids, etc. and earn less than if they worked for 5 hours a night as a prostitute. A lot probably dont have the qualifications to get a job to earn a similar amount in the same amount of time, so prostitution is one of a few answers for them!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Prostitution is going to happen if its legal or not, so wouldnt prevent any prostitute getting an STD. However if it was made legal, the govt. could place laws upon how it is done, in otherwords testing for STD's is a must for both Prositute and client, etc. This way it can lower the danger considerably.
> 
> And for some people this is all they can do, they could go out and work 12 hours a day and have to pay for someone to look after the kids, etc. and earn less than if they worked for 5 hours a night as a prostitute. A lot probably dont have the qualifications to get a job to earn a similar amount in the same amount of time, so prostitution is one of a few answers for them!


 I understand that prostitution will continue. Im not saying it wont. Im just against legalizing it. If these women are for breaking the laws anyway, why make laws for them?! Do you really think that by making it manadatory for prostitutes to take STD tests that theyll actually do it?! I dont think so. Thats just wishful thinking. Prostitutes have a set agenda of what they will and will not do. I dont think testing is gonna be on the majority of those agendas. As for the client...come on what guy do you know wants to give blood, wait for test results [3 days], before screwing a prostitute. I dont know any guy that would.

They may earn less at first in their job. Thats why theres room for raises. Also you can build up a retirement plan. Whereas prostitution wont get you anywhere in life. Most of the jobs out there similar to those mentioned, require all the simple basics you learned in high school.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I understand that prostitution will continue. Im not saying it wont. Im just against legalizing it. If these women are for breaking the laws anyway, why make laws for them?! Do you really think that by making it manadatory for prostitutes to take STD tests that theyll actually do it?! I dont think so. Thats just wishful thinking. Prostitutes have a set agenda of what they will and will not do. I dont think testing is gonna be on the majority of those agendas. As for the client...come on what guy do you know wants to give blood, wait for test results [3 days], before screwing a prostitute. I dont know any guy that would.
> 
> They may earn less at first in their job. Thats why theres room for raises. Also you can build up a retirement plan. Whereas prostitution wont get you anywhere in life. Most of the jobs out there similar to those mentioned, require all the simple basics you learned in high school.


 It is wishful thinking yes...but to some degree it would work, and this would be a lot better than none of them having tests at all. Where would someone rather go to, a place where they know they arent going to catch some STD, or to some skank? And where would a prostitute rather work, where they know they wont catch an STD, or get murdered, etc, or on a street corner giving half their money to a pimp?

Also by making it legal it will allow the government to crack down harder on the illegal prostitution, with harsher punishments, etc. on both client and prostitute, it would eventually lead to a very small illegal market, but the majority would be legal and as safe as possible.

And yeah most will start out at the bottom, but I doubt there is much room for raises, etc. Where are they most likely to get a job? Waitresses, etc. where high qualifications arent really needed, and the chances of moving up the pay scale at these types of jobs is very slim, as nowhere to move up to! And its all well and good to mention thinking about retirment plans, but the majority of prosititutes are desperate for money now for whatever reason, and doubt they are thinking much further than the next week!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Prostitution is your new topic of the day I see...oh man. This is a harder argument to fight.
> 
> So from the posts above, it seems like you just want to legalize it in Nevada.


 It already is legal in Nevada... but I'm not sure if it's legal outside the city limits of Vegas.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm all for it&#8230; Maybe it will help marriages&#8230;Think of this case scenario&#8230;

Bars are legal&#8230; so after a hard days work and you come home to a nagging wife&#8230; Just maybe she won't nag so much if you can storm out&#8230; Go to the bar for a few cold ones and off to the whorehouse to let off some pressure&#8230; If it becomes legal what can she say&#8230; Just maybe her attitude will change a bit&#8230;.She won't have that sacred commodity to threaten with anymore&#8230; "You better shape up or you're cut of for a month"&#8230;. Not such a bad thing with the legalized prostitution&#8230;.Off to the whorehouse to let off some steam and back to the nagging wife&#8230;LOL

I'm sure the government will regulate STD testing the best they can... And the would deffinately beat the options on the street ...

My vote is YES!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

> It is wishful thinking yes...but to some degree it would work, and this would be a lot better than none of them having tests at all. Where would someone rather go to, a place where they know they arent going to catch some STD, or to some skank?


Depends how desperate they were.



> And where would a prostitute rather work, where they know they wont catch an STD, or get murdered, etc, or on a street corner giving half their money to a pimp?


I think theyd rather work on the street corner where they would make more money. If you have their business held in and "office" like atmosphere, they have to pay bills. Such as the renting of building, paying the electicity bills etc etc.



> Also by making it legal it will allow the government to crack down harder on the illegal prostitution, with harsher punishments, etc. on both client and prostitute, it would eventually lead to a very small illegal market, but the majority would be legal and as safe as possible.


Now that sounds like the government is trying to make money off of the prostitutes. Thats forcing them to take their business inside a building, again creating that "office" like atmosphere. Then making them pay property tax and all the other taxes such as state tax/federal tax/medicare etc... as well as all the other fees mentioned above. So in the end legalizing prostitution leads to shitty pay anyway.



> And yeah most will start out at the bottom, but I doubt there is much room for raises, etc. Where are they most likely to get a job? Waitresses, etc. where high qualifications arent really needed, and the chances of moving up the pay scale at these types of jobs is very slim, as nowhere to move up to! And its all well and good to mention thinking about retirment plans, but the majority of prosititutes are desperate for money now for whatever reason, and doubt they are thinking much further than the next week!


In waitressing, it depends where your working. Yeah it wont be no grand huge raise. But thats why I mentioned office-like jobs. Not restaurant related ones. I know being a school secretary theres room for A LOT of room for "moving up." As for these prostitutes needing money now, well what took them so long to realize this?! Why werent they thinking about that before. They can get a part time job to hold them over in their career search. Once they obtain that career, its set.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitution is going to happen if its legal or not, so wouldnt prevent any prostitute getting an STD. However if it was made legal, the govt. could place laws upon how it is done, in otherwords testing for STD's is a must for both Prositute and client, etc. This way it can lower the danger considerably.
> ...


 Most hourly jobs do not give benefits nor do they add to a retirement pension and most individuals end up living check to check.

If you take Vegas as an example .. the prostitutes make sure they are tested and it is on their agenda if that is what they choose as their career.

Ok so maybe taking care of the 3 kids was a bad example but the fact is legalized prostitution:

1. Is taxed... increasing state funding... and with all the horny perverts out there.. the amount or revenue received would drastically increase statewide.

2. Does decrease std transferrence because it takes the infected prostitutes off the streets...(there are charges for prostitution while infected.. usually enough to deter) ( I can probably pull up some numbers on this but would rather not at the moment)

3. Decreases taxes by reducing the strain on the judicial system.. also reducing the number of inmates in an already overcrowded prison population.

4. Hmmmm.... what else... oh yeah... satisfies the perverts without fear of retribution by the law


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> I'm all for it&#8230; Maybe it will help marriages&#8230;Think of this case scenario&#8230;
> 
> Bars are legal&#8230; so after a hard days work and you come home to a nagging wife&#8230; Just maybe she won't nag so much if you can storm out&#8230; Go to the bar for a few cold ones and off to the whorehouse to let off some pressure&#8230; If it becomes legal what can she say&#8230; Just maybe her attitude will change a bit&#8230;.She won't have that sacred commodity to threaten with anymore&#8230; "You better shape up or you're cut of for a month"&#8230;. Not such a bad thing with the legalized prostitution&#8230;.Off to the whorehouse to let off some steam and back to the nagging wife&#8230;LOL
> 
> ...


 Why even be married if your just gonna cheat on your wife??


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

here in my place, its illegal but very difficult to control. in my opinion, nevada controlled it by placing some regular pointers to follow. So the real lazy ones who just really want to get big bucks from nevada's big time gamblers would be spaced off. please correct me if i'm wrong.

responsible prostitution?


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> > It is wishful thinking yes...but to some degree it would work, and this would be a lot better than none of them having tests at all. Where would someone rather go to, a place where they know they arent going to catch some STD, or to some skank?
> 
> 
> Depends how desperate they were.
> ...


 Ms. Nat... My girl has an associates degree in finance and is currently willing to settle for an office job... she's been sending out resumes and interviewing and nothing seems to be happening for her.... now you tell me how a high school drop out or someone without a degree is going to land a good paying job in these trying economic times?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

UH OH.. i feel another 3+ page topic on the run here


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> Most hourly jobs do not give benefits nor do they add to a retirement pension and most individuals end up living check to check.
> 
> If you take Vegas as an example .. the prostitutes make sure they are tested and it is on their agenda if that is what they choose as their career.
> 
> ...


 The office jobs I mentioned are NOT considered HOURLY jobs.

Like I said and will continue to say so long as were talking about taxing. Whats the point of becoming a prostitute if all your income is just gonna be taxed like anywhere else you get a job. You end up getting shitty pay. Thus leading to illegal prostitution to make the 100% profit off it. Then what have you accomplished?! Nothing!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

I erased this cuz u answered my question Ms Nat


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > Most hourly jobs do not give benefits nor do they add to a retirement pension and most individuals end up living check to check.
> ...


 When ur pulling several hundred dollars hourly and it becomes just like any other job, taxation is just another part of it, an accepted part. Paying taxes is better than going to jail, no?... Hey I'm not in the business so I don't know what retirement options you get .. lol


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for it&#8230; Maybe it will help marriages&#8230;Think of this case scenario&#8230;
> ...


 Hey there Ms.. Natt&#8230; It was just a hypothetical situation&#8230; I don't cheat&#8230; But if they had passed laws of confidentiality it could really help marriages&#8230; Some women are frigid&#8230;.There could be tremendous love, respect, and friendship in the marriage&#8230; But if the woman didn't have the same drive as the husband it could lead to cheating and divorce&#8230; With laws of confidentiality along with prostitution the man would have a piller of safety&#8230;. No phone numbers to find in wallet, or lipstick on shirts&#8230;Just go out for a little ride&#8230;. I think it is the ultimate idea&#8230;Every city should have legalized prostitution&#8230;With monitoring&#8230; It can track STD also &#8230;.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Also a top call-girl in Vegas can makes upwards of several thousand dollars an hour and they look like Playboy bunnies... when ur pullin over 100G a year I think ur gonna want to pay Uncle Sam his dues so he doesn't rollin thru ur business with the IRS and taking what u've earned.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> Ms. Nat... My girl has an associates degree in finance and is currently willing to settle for an office job... she's been sending out resumes and interviewing and nothing seems to be happening for her.... now you tell me how a high school drop out or someone without a degree is going to land a good paying job in these trying economic times?


 Its all in the places shes looking and where you live. When finding an office job, you cant be picky as to what you want. You have to take what you can get. Im not saying your girl is being picky, I dont even know her, but these are rough times still in the economy.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

The Govt. probably would make money off it, and thats another benefit of legalising it! Thats the reason half of the products that rech our markets are legal, such as tobacco, alcohol, etc. as there is a huge income to the government from these products!

I would expect all prostitutes are desperate, otherwise why else would they be doing that?

If they worked on the street corner then most of their money would be given away anyway to their pimp, paying for protection, the area, etc. And I would expect they would only pay a set fee like rent to do the business in this place, then the rest of the money is there, similar to some strip clubs at the moment.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > serrasalmus_collector said:
> ...


 Haha.. I'm not promoting infidelity.. I'm just arguing for the legalization of prostitution.. two completely different issues.. although at times related.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > serrasalmus_collector said:
> ...


 I know personally, the minute my husband dare to use that against me, hed see divorce papers on his way. That is something wives should NOT have to put up with. Thats just bullshit. I dont think youd want your wife using that against you would you?!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> The office jobs I mentioned are NOT considered HOURLY jobs.
> 
> Like I said and will continue to say so long as were talking about taxing. Whats the point of becoming a prostitute if all your income is just gonna be taxed like anywhere else you get a job. You end up getting shitty pay. Thus leading to illegal prostitution to make the 100% profit off it. Then what have you accomplished?! Nothing!


 They dont get 100% of the money at the moment.

They have to pay for protection, a kinda rent for the area where they are working, etc. So are giving a lot of money away, and this isnt optional!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> The Govt. probably would make money off it, and thats another benefit of legalising it! Thats the reason half of the products that rech our markets are legal, such as tobacco, alcohol, etc. as there is a huge income to the government from these products!
> 
> I would expect all prostitutes are desperate, otherwise why else would they be doing that?
> 
> If they worked on the street corner then most of their money would be given away anyway to their pimp, paying for protection, the area, etc. And I would expect they would only pay a set fee like rent to do the business in this place, then the rest of the money is there, similar to some strip clubs at the moment.


 Which arises the question, why should the government make money off what you choose to have done to your body?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aside from STD's , Aids and such.. you guys forgot one of the main reasons why they've outlawed it in most states. Streets prostitution. If a certain state legalizes prostitution, other folks would find some ways of getting in for fast money. Mostly all females that wouldnt qualify for ranches or brothels would direct themselves to street hustling, which in turn can risk their own lives which the state wouldn't want to deal with. there would be turf wars and killings for best location, females, and illegal actions that come with the sport.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > The Govt. probably would make money off it, and thats another benefit of legalising it! Thats the reason half of the products that rech our markets are legal, such as tobacco, alcohol, etc. as there is a huge income to the government from these products!
> ...


 I choose to use my brain in an office environment and I get taxed for that... Does a massuese not get taxed for the work they do? Does a professional weightlifter not get charged on his earnings for sculpting his/her body?

Why can the government tax u? Cuz you only gotta do 2 things in life... Die and pay taxes.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Which arises the question, why should the government make money off what you choose to have done to your body?


 But thats a totally different question!

If your going to ask that then ask, why should you have to pay taxes on money you earn no matter how you earn it. Or why should you have to pay to stay in good health, or for education, or for the defence of the country, etc.

Fact of the matter is that if Prostitution was legalised it would just be another type of job. Therefore any income earned should be taxed upon, unless you are going o fiddle with your taxes, etc.

Do you not think the government makes money from Prostitution at the moment? Taxes coming in from sleezy motels used for clients, etc. etc.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Aside from STD's , Aids and such.. you guys forgot one of the main reasons why they've outlawed it in most states. Streets prostitution. If a certain state legalizes prostitution, other folks would find some ways of getting in for fast money. Mostly all females that wouldnt qualify for ranches or brothels would direct themselves to street hustling, which in turn can risk their own lives which the state wouldn't want to deal with. there would be turf wars and killings for best location, females, and illegal actions that come with the sport.


 See... this I like... give me more cons based in fact rather than morals/opinions. We can argue morals/opinions all day and still come to no agreement.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Aside from STD's , Aids and such.. you guys forgot one of the main reasons why they've outlawed it in most states. Streets prostitution. If a certain state legalizes prostitution, other folks would find some ways of getting in for fast money. Mostly all females that wouldnt qualify for ranches or brothels would direct themselves to street hustling, which in turn can risk their own lives which the state wouldn't want to deal with. there would be turf wars and killings for best location, females, and illegal actions that come with the sport.


 But this is what goes on already isnt it?

If it was legalised then the majority of prostitutes would be taken from the streets. People would rather go somewhere where it is safe and legal to use a prostitute and wouldnt use the ones on the streets, so eventually this would only be very small, especially compared to what it is now!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from STD's , Aids and such.. you guys forgot one of the main reasons why they've outlawed it in most states. Streets prostitution. If a certain state legalizes prostitution, other folks would find some ways of getting in for fast money. Mostly all females that wouldnt qualify for ranches or brothels would direct themselves to street hustling, which in turn can risk their own lives which the state wouldn't want to deal with. there would be turf wars and killings for best location, females, and illegal actions that come with the sport.
> ...


 Alot of them would be hangin out at the Mohegan Sun and Foxwoods casino's by me.. haha.. at least it would be easy to plan bachelor parties.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Aside from STD's , Aids and such.. you guys forgot one of the main reasons why they've outlawed it in most states. Streets prostitution. If a certain state legalizes prostitution, other folks would find some ways of getting in for fast money. Mostly all females that wouldnt qualify for ranches or brothels would direct themselves to street hustling, which in turn can risk their own lives which the state wouldn't want to deal with. there would be turf wars and killings for best location, females, and illegal actions that come with the sport.
> ...


 When did I ever use my morals in my argument? I stated things for how they were.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

Street prostitution should remain illegal for the sake of the cities it occurs in. Almost all street prostitutes are there because they are drug addicts and this is the only job they can keep.

The hookers then use their earnings to buy their crack or heroin and now support a scene of pimps, drug dealers, and gangs fighting over territory. Not too mention the perverts, sexual-offenders, and serial killers (most serial killers begin with hookers) now stalking around the neighborhood. This causes a complete breakdown of order and makes the neighborhood uninhabitable.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Street prostitution should remain illegal for the sake of the cities it occurs in. Almost all street prostitutes are there because they are drug addicts and this is the only job they can keep.
> 
> The hookers then use their earnings to buy their crack or heroin and now support a scene of pimps, drug dealers, and gangs fighting over territory. Not too mention the perverts, sexual-offenders, and serial killers (most serial killers begin with hookers) now stalking around the neighborhood. This causes a complete breakdown of order and makes the neighborhood uninhabitable.


 exactly, which is why legal prostitution would be taken off the streets the prostitutes cleaned up. Would take away all the gang wars, pimps and drug dealers involved


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Sorry didn't specify... the part where you say there are better jobs out there.... Better jobs by what standard? Moral/Opinion

If ur talking better jobs moneywise I'm not sure if there is an easier job... tell you truth if it wasn't for the health risks .. I'd already be a gigalo







Just playin.. hehe.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MinionZer0 said:
> ...


 You've got a point though!

There is this french woman who was a prostitute over here in the UK, and over her life time has earned over £70m from using that money to set up brothals, etc. Now there is a prostitute who was looking to the future!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MinionZer0 said:
> ...


I was speaking money/safety/job security-wise.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Money... some hookers make more money than CEOs of major companies.
Saftey... all jobs have risks... I might get carpel tunnel typing too much on the pc.. or a factory worker can get pulled into the machinary or a spark can blow up a gas station and end the poor attendants life.
Job Security..... LOL.....How many guys you know that aren't horny? Do cops eat donuts?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's legal here in Windsor Ontario.
were known as Tijuana north...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

One lady told me she makes over 6 figures.

If she charges $300 an hour and sees 5 clients that day, that's $1500. If she works 5 days a week, that's $7500. And if she works all year, that's $390,000. So if she works 1/4 of the time, that puts her in the 6 figure range. But mind you, not all have the looks or skills to generate that income.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> One lady told me she makes over 6 figures.
> 
> If she charges $300 an hour and sees 5 clients that day, that's $1500. If she works 5 days a week, that's $7500. And if she works all year, that's $390,000. So if she works 1/4 of the time, that puts her in the 6 figure range. But mind you, not all have the looks or skills to generate that income.


 And they dont get to keep all of the money they earn.

Oh and why were you talking to this woman


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

talking about taxes, that's really killing everyone who tries to make money out of his brains and muscle. The system here charges us 20 per cent of the total cost of each of our friggin sports events. And our sports commission dont even consider BMX and Skateboarding as a sport!


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

winkyee said:


> It's legal here in Windsor Ontario.
> were known as Tijuana north...


 Hey Windsor is just across the water... Let's hurry and get it legal in the Metro-Detroit area... This could take a lot of molesting, and rape off the streets... For a small fee people could get good legalized role playing....

Think I'm going to make a run for the boarder and try one of the women out....Just maybe a woman who does it for a living will be better than the bimbo that does it to keep a relationship&#8230;I got to meet one of these working girls and employ her for a few hours&#8230;.hell If I got the loot&#8230; I'll employ here for the entire weekend&#8230;.









I'm sure you guys and gals know I'm just poking fun...

Hey Winkyee where is the whorehouse.....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

14_blast said:


> One lady told me she makes over 6 figures.
> 
> If she charges $300 an hour and sees 5 clients that day, that's $1500. If she works 5 days a week, that's $7500. And if she works all year, that's $390,000. So if she works 1/4 of the time, that puts her in the 6 figure range. But mind you, not all have the looks or skills to generate that income.


 she's probably got all the STD's


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> CraigStables Posted on Nov 25 2003, 12:43 PM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Nov 25 2003, 08:41 PM)
> One lady told me she makes over 6 figures.
> 
> ...


 No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > CraigStables Posted on Nov 25 2003, 12:43 PM
> > QUOTE (14_blast @ Nov 25 2003, 08:41 PM)
> > One lady told me she makes over 6 figures.
> >
> ...


 say what?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > CraigStables Posted on Nov 25 2003, 12:43 PM
> > QUOTE (14_blast @ Nov 25 2003, 08:41 PM)
> > One lady told me she makes over 6 figures.
> >
> ...


 Stop reading the damn Constitution and dish out the dirt!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> 14_blast said:
> 
> 
> > One lady told me she makes over 6 figures.
> ...


 Or some disease they're still trying to make a name for.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 25 2003, 01:35 PM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Nov 25 2003, 01:14 PM)
> QUOTE
> CraigStables Posted on Nov 25 2003, 12:43 PM
> ...


We're a family oriented website, need to keep things G or PG :nod:

With that said, there was a pornstar that used to workout at my gym...no, not Jenna Jamison. I'm sure some of the guys heard of Nina Hartley. Yes, I've seen her before at the gym and have spoken to her...btw, she does escort as well as movies. 
I'd rather buy a fully equipped 240gal with Frontosas, big featherfins, and tropheus moori...than spend a couple of hours with those types of escorts. But it sure would be fun if I had money to burn.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

As Samantha Fox once said, "Naughty Girls need love too."


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

It should be leagal in My opinion.......make it leagal and it will be a healthyer and safer world...hey porno is leagal and thats just a bunch of hookers right...they f*ck some guy on camera for money so some guy at home can wack off to it.....If it was leagal than it would have to be safe or it would get shut down


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

Legal but wit restriction
not legal and 12 year old can get a pass to sell their bodies..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

AzNP said:


> Legal but wit restriction
> not legal and 12 year old can get a pass to sell their bodies..


 yeah buts its illegal for 12 year olds to have sex anyway, so wouldnt need to be one of the regulations I wouldnt of thought!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

MAKE IT LEGAL PERIOD


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

legalize it

there are desperate loners who will never get laid on their own, so instead of having them rape, legalize hookers


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Yes. People who star in Porn are doing the same thing but they paid way more. Sometimes laws just don't make any sense or is very contradictory.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BTW - Ms Natt is a "lady of the night"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> AzNP said:
> 
> 
> > Legal but wit restriction
> ...


 It is not illegal for a 12 year old to have sex. If a 12 year old has sex with someone 18 or older then they can claim rape to get that individual in trouble. Or the parents can claim it that way, even if the child doesnt say it was.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Up with hookers......down with nasty ones :laugh:

Legalize it......I dont care how good of an argument there is PROSTITUTION IS ALWAYS GONNA EXIST! legal or not......might as well quit the fight


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on Nov 25 2003, 06:38 PM
> QUOTE (CraigStables @ Nov 25 2003, 05:18 PM)
> QUOTE (AzNP @ Nov 26 2003, 12:36 AM)
> Legal but wit restriction
> ...


Yes, 12 year olds can get codoms from their school nurse...no questions asked.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

just an fyi

INCALLS & OUTCALLS: I'm open to world wide travel, so please inquire about rates & availability!
Regular clients get even better rates, due to commitment.
Outcalls to San Francisco & the Greater Bayarea! Incalls are in San Francisco by appointment only.
Cash only. No credit cards.
You must be at least 30 years of age to make an appointment. Photo ID may be required.

I'm available 11am in the morning until 12am midnight 7 days a week! 
No calls after 12am midnight please, unless we arrange an overnight together.
I usually require at least 1-2 days notice for appointments to ensure availability.

(F.S.B.M) Full Sensual Body Massage = $350

All of the Below are All Inclusive Girlfriend Experience Rates.

1 Hour = $500 - $600 (Rates Depend on Location)
1 1/2 Hours = $800
2 Hours = $1,000
3 Hours = $1,500
4 -5 Hours = $2,000 Lunch or Dinner, & Play!
8-14 Hours and an Overnight stay of Fun, Laughter, and Mutual Enjoyment = $3,000 
Travel Expenses = 2 Hour minimum required for $1,100.

When I am traveling, because of the extra cost associated, and my need to organize and the call volume. One hour appointments are available on a same day basis only, but may be subject to cancellation. At home, however, shorter appointments maybe available.

2 Nights and 3 days extravaganza with me, plus expenses = $4,500

1 Hour of Pure Bliss with Me & a Girlfriend = $1,100-$1,200 (Depending on Location)
2 Hours = $2,000
8-14 Hours of Fun, Laughter, and Mutual Enjoyment with me and a Girlfriend = $5,500

Couple Rates for Gentlemen & Women, or 2 Gentlemen, or 2 Women
1 Hour = $1,000
1 1/2 Hour's = $1,500
2 Hour's = $2,000
4-5 Hours = $3,000
8-14 Hours of Fun, Laughter, and Mutual Enjoyment for a Couple = $5,000
8-14 Hours of Fun, Laughter, and Mutual Enjoyment for a Couple with me and a Girlfriend = $7,000


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

its legal in Nevada!


----------

